# My 4 year old gelding broke my back



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

It is unfortunate what has happened to you and i wish you well with your recover! I personally do not believe in buying and then selling animals....but for a lot of people that is an option. if it were me, i wouldn't ride until i knew that he was less spooky. i am breaking my gelding right now, and although i have sat on him at a walk around the arena maybe 3x in the past 6 months, i always have someone holding a lead until he gets used to the bit, weight, ect. until that time when we can ride alone, i am doing a bunch of ground work....the biggest mistake i made is not teaching him to stand patiently...so we are backtracking on that right now. also, you need to expose him to a bunch of different things before even thinking about just getting on and riding. run at him, rub him all over and bang things near him, have someone act silly in the arena, plastic bags, branches, tarp, whistle, cell phone, ect...there's still so much you can do. it's not the horses fault its' the riders and if i fall off, it's because i wasnt' paying attention to the body language the horse was putting off. you need to be one step ahead of them . good luck in your future endevour with the horse, if it were me...ide get a trainer to help with lessons and stuff, work for about 6 months, then maybe try again. just because you are not riding, doesnt mean you're not able to learn a ton more. everything you learn/teach on the ground you will use in the saddle


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your accident, but happy you were not injured any worse.

Your horse is only 4yrs old. It's just going to take a lot of wet saddle blankets to get him "broke". I would hand him over to someone who will use him while you heal. He needs daily riding/working, a low or no-grain diet, and consistent training. Natural Horsemanship is fine, but this guy just needs hours under the saddle and time to mature. No amount of round pen or ground work is going to get him "bombproof". To become bombproof, he needs to experience life as a riding horse under confident and experienced rider/trainer.

I would personally hand him over to someone who will use him 4-6 days a week. Around here, that would be a working ranch, a sale barn, or a rental string. Four is a bit young to be working that hard though, so I'd wait until 4.5 yrs old, and maybe send him for some ground work training until then. Those hocks should be good and closed by 4.5 yrs old, and then he can start some harder work.

Once you're healed and ready to get back to work, if you're not 100% ready or able to work daily with a youngster and use safe practices with that horse, then you should either work closely with a trainer on this guy, or sell him and move on.

Good luck with him and don't give up, at least not on riding in general. Work with a trainer and learn your limitations. There is absolutely nothing wrong with asking for help.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

I know the accident was more my fault then his. I was being careless. The thing is, he is not recently broke. When I was getting on that day, it wasn't like the first time I'd been on his back, it was like the 200th time. Normally, he is great under saddle and I get compliments on how calm and obedient he is. But when something spooks him, which is totally unpredictable, he goes crazy. 

I have done most of his training myself and come an extremely long way with him. When I first got him he was accustomed to weight on his back, but not much else, and now he knows his leads, he can balance himself properly, he is even leg yielding and side stepping. His transitions are 100% better than when he started, and he has really begun to accept the bit. I admit that I should have been more cautious when mounting, but it was a freak accident and not the result of me being an ignorant beginning trainer.

I do not have the money to send him to a trainer. Ordinarily, I would never buy any animal planning on selling it, but I did not anticipate ending up in the hospital with a broken back. 

I think the root of my problem is that I have been focusing on refining him under saddle when he really needs more work just being desensitized to things like surprises and new conditions. I need to know that he will be safe if something spooky pops up while I am riding, and it is much easier to teach him calmness from the ground rather from just getting on a putting miles on him. That's what I have been doing for the past 8 months - putting miles on him, but I think I need a different approach.

I am really, really attached to this horse. I love him like a baby and I do not blame him one little bit for the accident. I know he was just acting naturally for a 4 year old horse who is 1/4 arabian. But I am under a LOT of pressure from my family and friends to get rid of him. Besides, my confidence has been shaken and I don't know that I am brave enough an longer to give him the consistency he needs. I have fallen off and hurt myself before and it never phased me, but this time I came a breath away from never walking again.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

wow, i'm sorry to hear that but i'm glad you will be ok  I personally think you should keep the horse, and build your confidence to get back on  definately dont quit all together :shock: I think that buyer may be a little discouraged from buying your baby if they know he broke your back :lol:
good luck and feel better soon


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your accident. I can see your getting a lot of conflicting opinions here and so you're going to need to think hard about who's advice you take. My advice would be to sell him and get another, quieter horse. As sad as it may be to sell him, its not worth keeping him if you don't have the confidence to work with him and help him grow out of habit of overreacting. I suggest you get a quiet horse that will give you confidence and help you feel safer. I really don't want you to get hurt again by riding your current horse, even if it wasn't his fault to begin with. Additionally, you don't have support from your family/boyfriend which always makes it harder. Perhaps they'd be happy with a compromise - sell your current horse for a quieter one. I know it isn't desirable to buy then sell horses, but I'm thinking of both of your future! Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear about any accident concerning horses. Many years ago I was in a car accident and had compression fractures of 2 disks (it was so long ago -1976 - that I can't remember which ones but they were in the T region). After a stay in the hospital I was fitted with a brace that I had to wear for several months. It took a year before I was ready for physical work again. After that year I was riding motorcycles and started back with horses again (I didn't own one at the time). 

My point is that it took a long time to come around and it needed to happen slowly. That is a long time for your horse to go without constant training at this stage in his life. Even so, I would suggest selling your horse and waiting until you are 100% then getting an older horse to reestablish your balance and confidence before starting again with a young one.


----------



## steph (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh man!!! I'm so glad that you're (mostly) OK! I agree that you should probably get a horse that is calm and bombproof.Or at least find one to ride. I don't know what type of community you live in, but maybe consider leasing your 4 y/o to a trainer that is near you, and perhaps try to negotiate riding one of their older lesson horses until you get your physical ability/confidence back. I'm sorry you have to make this tough decision.


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

I Am sorry to here your misfortune. I myself am facing a similar decision with a 5 year old gelding. I luckily haven't broken anything yer but could have. IF I were you, I would be very careful with not re-injuring your back. If you push too soo, you could do very serious damage to yourself.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry this had to happen to you, I too took a fall last year and fractured 3 transverse processes in my lumbar area. Not as bad as a vertebrae but still pretty painful for an old gal. Nothing my horse did, just me being careless. I never even considered selling my horse. She is a now 9 year old mare that I trust as much as you can trust any horse. She had to go riderless for 3-4 months while I recuperated. We had to take it slow, for me to get my confidence back and for her to get back in shape and refresher training. 
Only you can make the decision to keep or sell your horse. If you think you will have the time, know how and confidence to restart your riding/training then I see no reason to sell him. Accidents happen. If you think you can gain the trust needed to be a good rider/horse team with this horse keep him. If you don't think you can, sell him.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

cherriebark said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I know the accident was more my fault then his. I was being careless. The thing is, he is not recently broke. When I was getting on that day, it wasn't like the first time I'd been on his back, it was like the 200th time. Normally, he is great under saddle and I get compliments on how calm and obedient he is. But when something spooks him, which is totally unpredictable, he goes crazy..


It really could be his diet. Nutrition plays a HUGE role in horse behavior. Different types of hay and most commercial feeds can cause negative behavior in horses. My mare's attitude changed 110% once I got her off grains and pelleted feeds. My husband's spooky gelding (who was also good most of the time, then would blow up) is rock solid now.

Also, 4 is still VERY YOUNG! It doesn't matter if you started riding him at 18 months old, he's still only 4yrs old. It's going to take another 2-3 years for him to mature mentally and "even out". Some horses are dead broke early, others aren't. Yours is one of those 8). He sounds just like my husband's gelding. He needs daily work to stay "focused", and daily attention to keep his mind going. 



> I think the root of my problem is that I have been focusing on refining him under saddle when he really needs more work just being desensitized to things like surprises and new conditions. I need to know that he will be safe if something spooky pops up while I am riding, and it is much easier to teach him calmness from the ground rather from just getting on a putting miles on him. That's what I have been doing for the past 8 months - putting miles on him, but I think I need a different approach.


It's definitely always good to try something new with horses. They appreciate the mental break . By miles, do you mean miles in the arena or on the trail? Miles in the arena really won't do much. He needs to get out and experience the world.



> I am really, really attached to this horse. I love him like a baby and I do not blame him one little bit for the accident. I know he was just acting naturally for a 4 year old horse who is 1/4 arabian. But I am under a LOT of pressure from my family and friends to get rid of him. Besides, my confidence has been shaken and I don't know that I am brave enough an longer to give him the consistency he needs. I have fallen off and hurt myself before and it never phased me, but this time I came a breath away from never walking again.


Get some help! A good trainer to advise you will do wonders for you confidence. Take some lessons on a school horse, or just borrow a friend's horse that you are confident riding once your doctor okays it. Time in the saddle on a broke horse you trust will help build your confidence back up.

As for your family, just tell them you're taking care of it and move the conversation on to something else. You need to do what YOU feel is the right thing. They can't make that decision for you.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

First off, I am very sorry to hear what you went thru. What a tragic accident. I can only imagine you must have required a lot of emergency medical care on that one. Glad to hear you will be able to have a full recovery.

I myself have gone thru some major injuries due to horseback riding. Keep your chin up, your positive energy and attitude is what is going to keep your ball going. Feel free to pm me if you ever need a vent, have some questions or want me to share what I went thru.

Now down to the horse concerns and questions you have. I do think it was an unfortunate circumstance and I think if you were to sell him, it would be a big loss to both you and him. It is very understandable that your close friends and family want you to sell him, even more so for you to quit riding. They care about you and from a personal view (from one who has gone thru major wrecks) I can only couldn't try to count the amount of times my mother would have wanted to send my horse to the meat plant after I've gotten injured.

Horses are very rarely intentionally mean and if your horse were, you would have known it before this last accident happened. A horse is a horse and sometimes things we don't perceive as significant, is a big scare to them. From your stories with him over time that you have shared on this forum, it sounds like you love him, and I have no doubt in my mind he cares about you. I think when this happened it might have been a scary moment for him. Not something you have done before and it scared him.

Jumping to your gun, so to speak and making a decision while you are in such a critical part of your recovery, might not be the best thing to do. I suggest for you to take time for yourself for now, let the horses be. Take some time off away from it and treat yourself. Once you have recovered enough to start being able to be around them again, then re-evaluate your decision.

As I have posted in the past, I have gone thru some major injuries and medical treatments to treat various injuries caused by horses. Getting back on, especially on horses who have caused those injuries is always difficult and will test every once of you. You will need time to rebuild your confidence. Take your time and take on step at a time. Nothing can stop you from reaching your goals and dreams.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

WoW! I am so sorry to hear about your accident. I'm glad that you are going to be okay, and that the injury isn't more serious than it is. 

I cant give a lot of advice as to the training of your horse as I haven't done much of anything for ground work. What about having someone there with you while you're riding, maybe leading him around, preventing him from spooking? What about taking him to someone to desensitize him? I dont know, I'm just throwing out ideas. I'm sorry if some of this has been mentioned already. 

I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I was just going to give a reply to this, but as soon as I hit the reply button I saw you have a whole bunch of good advice already.

All I can contribute is the story of my girlfriend (45 yrs old at the time) that fell when she was jumping. IMO, she was jumping far too soon and her instructor needs to take a huge portion of the blame here, but that's another tale. Anyway, she broke her back also. She was told she may not gain full use of her legs, but she did. She was adamant to the point of being anally repulsive about her therapy for anyone around her, but all the power to her -- she DID IT! Anyway, about a year later she took up riding again. She took it slowly and now another year later, she is very glad she didn't let the accident end her riding even though she was just a beginner. So, if you want back in the saddle, you can do it. You have a much better diagnosis than my friend had and it sounds like you have much more experience.

Don't let others decide for you. It's your life, your happiness, your health. Just don't rush your decision either way. You've got a long road ahead -- any shortcuts will only make the journey longer.

Healing wishes your way!


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, thats sounds painful.
you know, the same thing happened to me yesterday (altough) i suffered no injurys. my sister had her horse in the arena and i was gonna ride behind her, (he is a very well behaved horse) i sat in the saddle, my sister had to get down then, and scooted back, he was fine at first the started trotting than cantering then bucking in a circle as my sister held his reins and tried to calm him. eventually i just dived off and landed on my back. luckily it was a short horse.

just wanted to wish you a good recovery and let you know your not alone.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry that happened to you and I'm glad you're going to be all right.


----------

